# Some of my pics from the 2016 Chino airshow.



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2016)

More to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2016)

Excellent.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice !
I like the look of that A-26.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 12, 2016)

Lovely pics 

The top pic of the A26 shows how little visibility the pilot had sideways and down. The early versions with the flatter canopy must have been a nightmare to fly in formation when the weather was poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2016)

fastmongrel said:


> Lovely pics
> 
> The top pic of the A26 shows how little visibility the pilot had sideways and down. The early versions with the flatter canopy must have been a nightmare to fly in formation when the weather was poor.


Which is why General Kenny didnt want them for the 5th AF and later the FEAF. They were useless for low level work.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2016)

Great shots, they sure didn't waste time getting the A-26 back in the air. That's the one that the nose gear collapsed at air venture this year and bent the props and scuffed the nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 12, 2016)

Top photos - congratulations for the pictures and being there

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2016)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2016)

More tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2016)

Beautiful shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Great shots, they sure didn't waste time getting the A-26 back in the air. That's the one that the nose gear collapsed at air venture this year and bent the props and scuffed the nose.


I think Chino is in May so that would put this photo prior to the Oshkosh nose gear collapse.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2016)

Great shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 13, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I think Chino is in May so that would put this photo prior to the Oshkosh nose gear collapse.
> 
> Jeff




Ahh ok Jeff, that makes more sense. Thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 13, 2016)

Great shots keep them coming please

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Great shots keep them coming please


Lots more to post.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2016)

More to come


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2016)

Lovely shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2016)

Great shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2016)

Some great looking planes there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2016)

Excellent, excellent stuff.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2016)

More to come.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 15, 2016)

Love the P-40's. great shots!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2016)

Excellent shots of an impressive display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2016)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 16, 2016)

More to come


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2016)

Great pics.
What do you know about the third Spitfire in Post #37 ?
Looks like a re-engined MkXIV, with a three blade prop and slightly odd colour scheme and armament.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2016)

Is that a 190 legit? The intake appears too small.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that a 190 legit? The intake appears too small.


 Its a 9/10 scale replica.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2016)

More to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 18, 2016)

Very nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2016)

Genius

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2016)

Unless I'm mistaken, that 190 is the White 14 Flugwerk machine which is full scale but with a modern engine, hence the different nose job. I might have guessed that the Spitfire Terry asked about is the 9/10 replica.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 19, 2016)

An impressive line up of Warbirds there, Great photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 19, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Genius


Thats the first time Ive been called a genious.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 19, 2016)

The 2nd picture of post #45 above all

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2016)

Lovely shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2016)

Some more




























Some more.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2016)

Great pics...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2016)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 22, 2016)

Some more.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2016)

Cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2016)

Excellent shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2016)

Lovely shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Some more. Some of these I took in the back of the museum.Obviously they need some work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2016)

Great stuff. Surprised Jan hasn't been here drooling over the N.A. Fury in the second photo.Also, all that blue sky makes me sad, haven't seen it for a few weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2016)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2016)

great stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 29, 2016)

Sweet!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 30, 2016)

Some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2016)

More sweetness....

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2016)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2016)

Liking this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2016)

More to come.

I like how this sequence came out of the B-26.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2016)

It would have been nice if I uploaded the pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2016)

Some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2016)

Good shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2016)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2016)

Some more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2016)

Good ones.
They're taking a _long_ time to load though - maybe re-size to 800 x 600 ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2016)

Excellent shots.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 9, 2016)

Some more


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 10, 2016)

One of my favorite jets. F-86!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2016)

Lovely shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2016)

Some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2016)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Some more.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2016)

Some more.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2016)

Excellent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2016)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Some more


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice shot sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2016)

Some more.









































Some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2016)

Very nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2016)

Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2016)

The heritage flight. Chino May 2016


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2016)

That Sea Fury is a seriously sexy beast. Great captures.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 25, 2016)

Very cool, Syscom. That Sea Fury used to be VH-HFG - it used to be Guido Zuccoli's in Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2016)

My last set. Hope you all enjoyed them.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2016)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2016)

Excellent pic Sys, thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 27, 2016)

Several cool shots Sys.  


Wheels


----------

